# Texas group is coming to hunt!



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

I just joined NODAK OUTDOORS today for the second time because it was about 6 years ago since i have been on here and it has always been a dream hunt for me to come up and shoot bigfoots. Well we have a group of about 6 guys that are going to be coming up 2 of which are youth. We will be hunting around XXXXXXX but it is private land and so its going to be good i hope. Any pointers or suggestions. We have 100 Full bodies, 75 or so shells, 150 Silouettes and gonna hunt out of ground blinds. I hope to be as respectful as possible while in North Dakota. I would also like to know what Licenses I am required to keep on my person to hunt with and what we are looking at spending per man. There is only 1 true youth and he is 13. Thanks for the replies in advance!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Chris, welcome to NDO! As far as licenses go to the NDGF website under the license tab. You can do it online.

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! I did go to the site and had already looked at the licenses and i even called (knowing that they probably werent open on Sat.) but noone answered so i guess i will wait until monday. Glad to be apart of NODAK! Looking forward to this years waterfowl season! SO PUMPED! BTW Great lookin wire hair!  My dad has been training dogs since the 70's and i have picked up and worked with him since i was just a wee man. Pointers, Labs, Setters, German Short Hairs, Brittanies, etc.


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if i could get some input on the hunting in North Dakota around Devils lake. I know that there is alot of people that hate out of state hunters but i would like some honest opinions about devils lake its self and about a 30 mile radius around it. Thanks ahead of time for any information.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

RNT-Chris McAnally said:


> I was just wondering if i could get some input on the hunting in North Dakota around Devils lake. I know that there is alot of people that hate out of state hunters but i would like some honest opinions about devils lake its self and about a 30 mile radius around it. Thanks ahead of time for any information.


Sorry but we do not name towns here.Any info can be sent by PM.....to many internet scouters around that can ruin an area for hunting if named on the internet.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

KEN W said:


> ...Sorry but we do not name towns here.Any info can be sent by PM.....to many internet scouters around that can ruin an area for hunting if named on the internet.


So true about any part of the country.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

:roll: :roll: ND is no secret...... An hour of road time in the XXXXX area and you will find plenty of birds to hunt. Good luck! :thumb:



KEN W said:


> Sorry but we do not name towns here.Any info can be sent by PM.....to many internet scouters around that can ruin an area for hunting if named on the internet.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

So the main post says XXXXXX and I repost XXXXX but mine gets edited out.....Really?!?!!! :shake:



commander019 said:


> :roll: :roll: ND is no secret...... An hour of road time in the XXXXX area and you will find plenty of birds to hunt. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

SERIOUSLY! That's funny! I know people are excited about going to nodak, but if people would read about how great the duck production is this year in ND and SD and previous posts about all the birds people are seeing then what mor edo you need to know. No one is going to give out the top spots or places they've hunted that produce ducks. Is this what you are expecting? What to expect in xx.....ducks and geese which are EVERYWHERE in the state. ND is a freelance paradise and if you haven' t gotten that from all the 1000 posts previously. Enjoy the hunting its top notch and be good to the people. Look at the PLOTS maps then look at bing maps and figure out how to get to the PLOTS lands. It's pretty simple.

What week are you coming up?

Plus since you are hunting private land just call them and have them send pictures of their land or let them fill you in on the area. Might be the easiest way of going about it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

chiben18 said:


> So the main post says XXXXXX and I repost XXXXX but mine gets edited out.....Really?!?!!!
> 
> i think so!!


You're a troll too.....Must have got banned as the idiot above and re registered eh? Nice.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

You stay classy..... :roll:



AdamFisk said:


> chiben18 said:
> 
> 
> > So the main post says XXXXXX and I repost XXXXX but mine gets edited out.....Really?!?!!!
> ...


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

The saying is "You stay classy San Diego"


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

The Devils Lake region is the hardest hunted area in the state. That said, it also has the most water but I'd probably try a different area unless you have permission for land already. If you aren't picky about what kind of ducks you want to shoot and just want to go out on some water, then that area might be a good choice.


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok guys let me clarify. The land being hunted is owned by personal friend and since i have never hunted North Dakota I was just wondering what you guys thoughts were. I am not asking for top hunting areas or wanting to steal spots from anyone. I wouldnt even mind if someone wanted to hunt with me, but its not my decision. I am going on a friends personal properties because they have dairies and many different corn/wheat fields to hunt. I am just trying to get an idea of what ND hunting is like and how u guys approach it. I have come to understand that Devils Lake is more or less the Stuttgart of Arkansas and am in no way hunting the water or anywhere near the lake. I was just wanting to know, being a Texas boy and a first timer in ND, how the action is. I appreciate the replies and appreciate any info on ND Waterfowling.

As far as i am concerned I have no enemies until they are made, and i am as open to letting someone here in Texas who i have no clue about hunt with me than someone i have known for years. JM2C

Thanks, Chris


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

One thing to remember is the amount of crop harvested. There is not one single field being harvested or even ready yet in Devils Lake, the crop is likely to be 5-10% harvested in Devils Lake at that time. That elimates 90% of the opportunity, mix in 10 local guides some locals that like to hunt and your trip will suck.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Advice from a NR that loves to hunt ND.If you already know your coming to a certain area and private land the only thing you need is gas. Drive and scout. Also 30 mile radius is a little small out there. Another thing I always try and do is even if the land you find birds on isn't posted try and find the owner and ask anyway. You might be suprised and find a farmer and become friends and then have a place to start from every yr. Also be respectful and leave the land better than you found it if possible. Come on Oct! Can't wait, ready for the 26 hr drive!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

labman63 said:


> Advice from a NR that loves to hunt ND.If you already know your coming to a certain area and private land the only thing you need is gas. Drive and scout. Also 30 mile radius is a little small out there. Another thing I always try and do is even if the land you find birds on isn't posted try and find the owner and ask anyway. You might be suprised and find a farmer and become friends and then have a place to start from every yr. Also be respectful and leave the land better than you found it if possible. Come on Oct! Can't wait, ready for the 26 hr drive!


x2 plus call the farmer or wheover it is that you know and ask him. who better than the owner of the land what's going on up there. Right now is the best time as long as they aren't taking out wheat to get a hold of them.


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was just wondering, is there any bigfoots in the state during october? And if u were in my shoes what would u suggest for a trip time to come up. We are planning on leaving on a thrus. and driving all the way or taking a break and make it there on Fri. prolly scout Fri afternoon and hunt Sat. and Sun and then come home Sun. afternoon and Mon.. So i was wondering what would you do? What time of the season and etc?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

2 days isn't enough time to get some quality hunting in if you figure that you may want to scout the place too, but if that's all you have time for then do it. I've been going the 3rd week and opener and both are great times. You can get some migrators in the 3rd week and their seem to be more divers around then too. Opener is good too and can be a little tougher to distinguish the greenheads from the hens.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

RNT-Chris McAnally said:


> Thanks everyone! I was just wondering, is there any bigfoots in the state during october? And if u were in my shoes what would u suggest for a trip time to come up. We are planning on leaving on a thrus. and driving all the way or taking a break and make it there on Fri. prolly scout Fri afternoon and hunt Sat. and Sun and then come home Sun. afternoon and Mon.. So i was wondering what would you do? What time of the season and etc?


I agree, I know work schedules are tough but you are quite a trooper to drive that far for only 2 days of hunting. And at times just having property to hunt isn't enough...what if there's no birds using it? Then you're going to be in for a lot of driving.

You're going to find big geese around pretty much any time during the year. The toughest is around opener when the migrants aren't down and the locals have had quite the education and get tough. Later the better and when it gets cold you better make sure you have access to corn.

Good luck


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

"Bigfoots" in October? yeah plenty of em. trailers full in fact.

Lose the "cool waterfowl slang" and describe what species you are looking for and you might get more responses.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have spent a lot of time on the road chasing these crazy fowl, always give yourself just as much or more time to scout than you plan to hunt. You will need a lot of windshield time to continually stay under good amounts of birds. Word of advice....either get more time off of work so you can stay for 5-7 days to hunt or go later in the season and stop way south of Nodak at maybe Kansas or Nebraska and hunt. 4 days of driving + 2 days of hunting (could likely) = some pretty dissapointed and tired hunters!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> One thing to remember is the amount of crop harvested. There is not one single field being harvested or even ready yet in Devils Lake, the crop is likely to be 5-10% harvested in Devils Lake at that time. That elimates 90% of the opportunity, mix in 10 local guides some locals that like to hunt and your trip will suck.


I've got a feeling some combines are going to be running in between now (Late July) and whenever this group comes up. Just a hunch and I know every year is different but I have never been to that area when there were not plenty of fields to hunt; we go up on Oct 6, 7, or 8 each year. Last year for example we cut across there on the way home from SK on the ND Res opener and I know from 8am to 10 am we saw 10-15 fields with ducks or geese in them but not outfitters/hunters in sight. The next saturday was surely a different story.


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

wingaddict said:


> "Bigfoots" in October? yeah plenty of em. trailers full in fact.
> 
> Lose the "cool waterfowl slang" and describe what species you are looking for and you might get more responses.


wingaddict,

I appologize for the "cool waterfowl slang" that i had no idea I composed. As for "what species" of the 11 Subspecies of Canada Goose I am searching, _Branta Canadensis maxima_, _Branta canadensis moffiti_, and _Branta canadensis interior_ are what i am wanting to hunt which most people have a hard time differentiating between. The three subspecies of Canada Goose, _B.c. maxima_, _B.c. moffiti_, and _B.c. interior_ weigh anywhere from 8 -15 lbs and a webbed foot span of 4-6 square inches depending on the species and its habitat. Being from Texas, the three prior subspecies (with the exception of the occasional Canada Geese and North of Interstate 40) never inhabit the state of Texas as more northern states. Texas recieves mostly the the _Branta canadensis parvipes_ or "Lesser" (a common name) Canada Goose of 5 subspecies of "Cacklers" a difinitive of the type of Canada Goose. The _B.c. parvipes_, which is the largest of the "Cacklers" subspecies weighs only 5-6 lbs and has a webbed footspan of only 3-4 square inches. Therefore, many Texans call the larger species of the Canada Goose that has a much larger foot "Bigfoots". So i appologize for the common name we call them here and i hope i get more responses now that noone is confused. :thumb:

Chris McAnally
Tarleton State University
Wildlife Management/Biology- Special - Waterfowl/Wetlands Habitat Managment


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If you are only hunting for 2 days,ya better have your friend(that owns the property)have a field lined up for ya on the first day or you show up the afternoon before the day you plan on hunting;goose hunting is mainly an A.M. thing. IMO,hunting there and being a non-resident,ya better be on the X rather than trying to run traffic on birds and possibly wasting a day. The area that we hunted,XXXXXXX,was very easy to scout and find birds. We'd usually find 3-5 fields in the afternoon and make a decision on which to hunt.IMO,the best way to go about hunting in NODAK(and the way we've done it since the first year we went) is having 1 person scout each afternoon for an A.M. goose hunt while others duck hunt the P.M.s. Finding birds isn't tough,getting permission(if needed) isn't tough,but taking the time to scout is the key.

Lastly,


> I hope to be as respectful as possible while in North Dakota


Don't hope to be respectful, do it. NODAK is probably the best state for freelance hunters,has some of the best landowners,and is truly a hunter's state.....don't ruin it. Thanks NODAK for the 4 years I've been there and will hopefully start making it back next year.

Alex


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

Alex,
I should have clarified more that I will be respectful while in North Dakota. :beer: Why would I even attempt to spoil the opportunity to hunt in North Dakota for anyone. I think that Waterfowling in general comes with a certain ammount of respect for hunters, landowners and outdoorsmen and women . I leave nothing but footprints on the landowners field or lake after hunting them in Texas so why should it be any different in NOrth Dakota or any other hunting situation in any State, Province, or Country. Just like the honey hole that produces duck every year that I hunt here at home. I plan on treating North Dakota with the same, if not even more precautions and respect. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> "Bigfoots" in October? yeah plenty of em. trailers full in fact.
> 
> Lose the "cool waterfowl slang" and describe what species you are looking for and you might get more responses.


He cleared it up for you - now maybe you can give a helpful response. Judging from you lack of useful posts in the past, I doubt you will.

RNT-Chris - there should be plenty of nice pockets of big geese around for you in October, even if the migrating big geese aren't down yet there will be nice pockets of locals still around. Hope you get into em! :beer:


----------



## RNT-Chris McAnally (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank J.D. I appreciate the boost. I hope you have a great season buddy. I have been checking out this early goose season which goes from the 15 of this month into the 15 of september and it seems so tempting but I think I will save my 2 weeks for some colder weather. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You want to shoot large Canadas.....next week is prime time....It is mostly resident hunters and they go back to work on Monday.Although they can hunt till 1/2 hour after sunset.All those dumb young geese to decoy..... :beer:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Before heading to Canada I hunted Nodak for years....but never saw a bigfoot. Did see ALOT of giant canadas though!!  There was two guys that came from the Houston Area and stayed the same week as us every year. They hauled a horse trailer half full of decoys and half full of Shiner Bock BEER. :beer: We all became good friends and would hunt together about half the week. I found a field with about 600 giant canadas in it and took them there the next morning. It was the first time they had set up to specifically to kill giant canadas No wind made it a lil difficult but we killed our birds. I dont think I ever saw 2 guys happier about killing giant canadas. From that point..they were hooked on giants...and I was hooked on Shiner Bock!!! :beer: :beer: Good luck!!

INhonker1


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2003)

Chris, ND hunts a lot like the rice country in Texas. Birds have plenty to eat for 360 degrees, water is what keeps them in an area,
DON'T SHOOT THE WATER. When you find a good concentration of birds bounce around the fields with traffic and let the birds finish. You 
Should scratch easy limits and the birds will stay in the area. Tune your call to go low, the big boys are way deeper than the little guys
We hunt in Texas. Never put a specific area on the web. A large part of what makes a prime hunting area is having room to operate. I'm guessing
You are a young man, but when you posted an area you have unintentionally disrespected the sportsmen who already hunt that area. 
That is more than likely the reason you received little advice.

The Texan with the horse trailer----hey Jimmy, holler at me if your coming through on the way to Canada.


----------

